# Is it bad when....?



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

I just wanted to know what everyone thinks of, or if anyone else has, walked into a grocery store, gone to the meat section and thought to yourself... "I bet my dog would love to have that for dinner tonight!" 
I just went into one of the many farmers markets around the Atlanta area and looked at all of the different meats, parts and pieces and all I could think of was. 'I wonder if its too early to give Owen cow, chicken,goat, lamb and/or pork hearts, liver, kidneys, feet, heads....... WOW! I didn't know a single store could have so many choices!!! I can't wait to move in to my new place this next weekend and get a freezer so that I can buy this stuff for Owen! 
Have any of you had a moment like that?? I would like to hear some of your stories. Thanks!!


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah, I jumped the gun and bought a handful of organs, but I was told it's too early. Everytime I go into any kind of grocery store, I head over to the meat section to see what's on sale. I'm afraid one of these times I'm gonna go grocery shopping and forget to get some meat for ME heh. It's an addiction :smile:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Everytime I go to the store I head straight for the meat dept. to look for marked down stuff, I was buying all the organ stuff before I could actually feed it to the B.T's, I'd just throw it in the freezer for future use. One grocery store that I go to looking for chicken feet actually had a pig head for sale, (wouldn't the dogs have had a good time with that) By the way I still haven't found any chicken feet, I finally asked, they told me that the dog food companies were payinng more for them so they couldn't get them anymore. Oh well, I do think it has become a big game for me to see whats the best deal I can get.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh yeah, that happens every time I go to a grocery store. But I'm a vegetarian so to me, the meat section is the dog food section. I hate that buffalo is $10/lb because I'd love to feed it to my pups and beef is so expensive here!

When my chicken leg quarters went on sale for $3/bag I was like "SCORE!!!" and loaded up about 8 of them (that's 80 lbs of dog food btw). As I was checking out the lady asked if I was having a new years party because of all the chicken. Imagine her surprise when I told her it was all dog food! She and the customer behind me seemed to understand pretty well when I explained the raw food concept to them. That or they thought I was nuts and didn't want to argue with the crazy lady who has bloodthirsty dogs. One of the two. 

That's interesting to know about the chicken feet, and it makes me sad. Luckily we have a local butcher shop who said they could order it for me by the caseload, so I may look into that sometime soon. 

I wish we had more farmer's markets here that have good meats at cheap prices. All the farmers would freeze to death here right now though, so I can wait.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

HEHE I did something like that today. I couldn't find chicken backs so I picked up 2 large bags of chicken quarters. Then tonight I got a bag of frozen foods from my in laws and it had all kinds of beef in it that I don't know how to cook (I'm so baaaaaad at cooking beef without a grill =) But I said "OH DOGS!" I know it's too early yet, but I also know I can hang onto it for as long as I need to! I am so excited to start this new journey!! Darn....I should have bought a scale!!!


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

lol. Yeah, I went to make my first orgran purchase (a bit early, but at least now I have them heh) and the guy checking me out looked at me and said "Kidneys? You come to a grocery store and buy KIDNEYS?" I told him it was dog food. He didn't really get it, but he let it go after that. Then a guy walked up behind me to check out (about my age, wearing a mechanic's uniform) "Whoa, you goin fishin?". I told him no and explained the RAW diet in brief and he said "so you're training him to hunt? I don't get it.." .. so then I had to go into the quickest detail I could think of to explain the research and success stories I've found switching off dogs and their kibble to eating RAW diet.. He told me that sounded pretty cool and he's gonna look into it. I told him about the website, so I guess we'll see if he follows through :smile:


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

Yeah, I was buying some chew toys at petsmart one day and the cashier started asking me about Owen (my dog) and I had mentioned that I feed raw prey model. The first thing she asked me was, 'Does he have skin allergies? Because the only reason people feed like that is because their dog has REALLY BAD allergies.' I simlpy said, 'No I just want my dog to have the best life with me for as long as possible and I don't like feeding potato chips and cereal his whole life'. Crazy enough, she asked me if I wanted to work there! Some people are a little bit to much for me to comprehend! Oh well.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

BTW, I have been feeding raw since October 2008 and I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> Oh yeah, that happens every time I go to a grocery store. But I'm a vegetarian so to me, the meat section is the dog food section. I hate that buffalo is $10/lb because I'd love to feed it to my pups and beef is so expensive here!
> 
> When my chicken leg quarters went on sale for $3/bag I was like "SCORE!!!" and loaded up about 8 of them (that's 80 lbs of dog food btw). As I was checking out the lady asked if I was having a new years party because of all the chicken. Imagine her surprise when I told her it was all dog food! She and the customer behind me seemed to understand pretty well when I explained the raw food concept to them. That or they thought I was nuts and didn't want to argue with the crazy lady who has bloodthirsty dogs. One of the two.
> 
> ...


I am not a traditional vegitarian, but I don't look at uncooked meaat and think, mmm that would be good on my plate tonight! But I have been known to eat a hamburger and I love a good buffalo steak (You can guess I don't eat that often! ) One of the only reasons I go to the meat section is to fine chicken or buffalo on sale for me, and to find 'dog food'!  I bought about 3 months worth of food for a person (about 1 month for the dog) and the cashier asked if I was having a party or a family get-together. I just said no, she looked like the type to hurt me if I said anything else!


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

I have to say, some of you know, I am a kibble feeder. But, I, too have gone to the meat section and looked at all the meat that has been listed here. Like organs, kidneys, etc. I wonder what that makes me???? A "raw" wannabee???? hahaha :biggrin:


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

ChattyCathy said:


> I have to say, some of you know, I am a kibble feeder. But, I, too have gone to the meat section and looked at all the meat that has been listed here. Like organs, kidneys, etc. I wonder what that makes me???? A "raw" wannabee???? hahaha :biggrin:


Maybe you should give it a try?? :biggrin: You might actually like it! But then again, maybe you already know that!  :smile:


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

EnglishBullTerriers said:


> Maybe you should give it a try?? :biggrin: You might actually like it! But then again, maybe you already know that!  :smile:


Haha. I'm right now on the fence about it. Don't have any freezer space right now. I'm in the process of buying a house, hopefully w/a basement and then I'll have room for a freezer and that's when I have to _ _ _ _ or get off the pot! :biggrin:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

:biggrin:Just got a score at the food co-op, had to order some chicken wings, necks and beef heart. I spotted lamb heart, dogs got a nice ttreat when we got home.....:biggrin:.........


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

whiteleo said:


> :biggrin:Just got a score at the food co-op, had to order some chicken wings, necks and beef heart. I spotted lamb heart, dogs got a nice ttreat when we got home.....:biggrin:.........


Saweet!! Owen LOVES it when I come home from the grocery store... especially when I bring home the meat! He knows that I 'always' have left overs that "wont possible fit into another meal". I will toss whatever I have that might be an extra sliver of meat, or some extra gibblets that don't equal a full portion, or even 'accadently' drop something on the floor that 'fell' out of my hand!  I can't wait to get moved in and set up my freezer so I can talk to the people at the farmers market to get some good deals.  Eee! I'm getting excited!! :biggrin: I can't wait to see what Owen will do with hearts, liver and kidneys! Not to mention if I can get some of that whole duck and other parts! FUNNY thing at that farmers market, I was walking down one of the meat isles and looked at a package of cow parts. I had to do a double take because the package said... I kid you not... Bull pizzles!!!! Now for those of you who might not know that a bull pizzle is basicaly the bulls... 'extra apendage' if you will!!  I walked away laughing so hard that everyone around me stopped what they were doing and watched me walk away laughing... I think the funniest part in my head is, all I could think of was 'I should TOTALLY get that for Owen. Then tell my family what he is chewing on and watch them all wince with the thought!!' Hahahahaha! I still find it amusing!  Anyway, I will keep everyone posted and try to get some pictures of Owens first time with some of these new things!


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

EnglishBullTerriers said:


> Saweet!! Owen LOVES it when I come home from the grocery store... especially when I bring home the meat! He knows that I 'always' have left overs that "wont possible fit into another meal". I will toss whatever I have that might be an extra sliver of meat, or some extra gibblets that don't equal a full portion, or even 'accadently' drop something on the floor that 'fell' out of my hand!  I can't wait to get moved in and set up my freezer so I can talk to the people at the farmers market to get some good deals.  Eee! I'm getting excited!! :biggrin: I can't wait to see what Owen will do with hearts, liver and kidneys! Not to mention if I can get some of that whole duck and other parts! FUNNY thing at that farmers market, I was walking down one of the meat isles and looked at a package of cow parts. I had to do a double take because the package said... I kid you not... Bull pizzles!!!! Now for those of you who might not know that a bull pizzle is basicaly the bulls... 'extra apendage' if you will!!  I walked away laughing so hard that everyone around me stopped what they were doing and watched me walk away laughing... I think the funniest part in my head is, all I could think of was 'I should TOTALLY get that for Owen. Then tell my family what he is chewing on and watch them all wince with the thought!!' Hahahahaha! I still find it amusing!  Anyway, I will keep everyone posted and try to get some pictures of Owens first time with some of these new things!


I didn't know what "pizzles" were. But thanks for the GREAT LAUGH!!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Hahaha I had a good time telling that one to my boyfriend! He looked pretty horrified.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

rannmiller said:


> Hahaha I had a good time telling that one to my boyfriend! He looked pretty horrified.


I'm telling you, It is the funniest thing to those of us who don't have to worry about things like that!  
I do hope that anyone that might be offended by that information will forgive my sick and twisted mind! I don't mean to be like that, it just happens naturally!  I am pretty sure that I could come up with some other funny thoughts that I have had walking down the meat section of grocery stores, but I really don't want to offend people on here! 
Although, I am more then happy to post if people want to know more about how my mind works! :biggrin:  Haha!! Have a great day!


----------

